# Nearly 7 decades of memorys



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

As a kid I grew up on a lot of foraged and fished and hunted foods. Forage food most every family in our area used were cow slips, a green found in marshy area. Of course there were all kinds of mushroom all thru the summer. I know not why but there was wild asparagus we would pick tons of mom fixed it fresh for us and canned a whole bunch, not every family had that growing wild in their area. I often wonder if at one time there was an asparagus farm near by. 
In the spring when the suckers were making spawning runs were going on people staked out the road side bridges build fires and speared suckers as they came up stream to spawn. Probably 99% were canned and used like tuna and salmon. Many aman and boy would be found wading the shallows of a lake when the carp were spawning, spearing them, using them same as the suckers. I can not remember how many afternoons we worked to get chores done early then drive several hours to dip smelt from a stream running out of lake Huron to the east and lake Michigan out of the west. I remember many a day spent with scissors gutting smelt that got canned. OH GAWD how many days in a row did we have fried smelt dinners during those times.

Then there were the day trips to those same streams where we used Multa hook perch rigs and sat elbow to elbow with others stream side catching perch going off to spawn up stream.

July and August would find up afield again as it was berry picking time. Black berries so big and juicy and seedy but made some great pies and short cake. Of course like every thing in those days unless your were really rich you caned for use at other times. We were one of the few family's who also picked the winter green berries. Elder berry's seemed to grow here along creek beds and marshy areas. there were wild apples to pick many were from areas where at one time there was an old logging camp and apple trees had grown from cores thrown out by cooks. In July we got what we called transparents a yellow skin apple very sweet and juicy. the Rustis were prized by my mom and she caned a bunch of them . They had a ruff brownish skin and were a firm apple. had many a pie made from them. I do not believe many do much of these things today. Most probably don't even own the amount of canning jars my mom kept for the garden harvest.
I remember a time back about 1963 my mom told my aunt she had almost 3 thousand quart jars and almost as many pint ones.

 Al


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Sound like wonderful memories. I grew up much the same way. Though a little later on. We foraged and canned everything we could get our hands on. Black and red raspberry, wild onions and asparagus. Any critter that got in range was fair game. Spent many a night on the Potomac river and goose greek catching catfish, eels and carp. Mom could can anything. People often thought what we ate was gross. But we didn't know any different. Thankfully today I have a wife that does the same. We can everything. From all meats to mushrooms and anything in between. We have about a 2 acre huckleberry patch that is about ready. Lots of work but so good. Today is greenbeans and pickles. It's sad that so few know how or even care to know how to preserve food. I really feel that very few today make many memories worth sharing. And that is sad.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

My long time buddy and I grew up together and lived together at college for a couple of years. We mostly ate frog legs, rabbit, quail, dove, and fish we took from my home place. He would go to the river when we were at school and do some bank fishing but I tended to not go and fight the mosquitos that were hungrier than I was.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm afraid today even in little back water towns like I came from a fellow will be hard pressed to find a lady to marry that know much about cooking and canning. Seems to me a lost art for females like black smiting rope splicing for men.

Can't believe how many times I have heard and read A fellows wife won't cook wild game for him. I don't need a woman to do it for me and she had better not go telling me I can't cook it in OUR kitchen either like Ihave read of some.

Seems to me they know all the ins and outs of applying make up.


 Al


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Well I was raised this way. I still pick Wild Greens and Mushrooms. Blackberries, Persimmons and Black Walnuts. Raise Garden.

Far as Game there is no longer Rabbits, Quail or Frogs around here. Still get Squirrels, *****, Deer and for now Hogs but Government is going to stop us killing Hogs after September 30.

Fish right here Trout, Suckers and Goggle Eye. Suckers most are Gigged at night in the Winter. This is only Legal way to Gig them here.

Drive about 35 miles can catch plenty Catfish, Carp and Bluegill.

rockpile


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

No quail or frogs around here now either. PLENTY of hogs. Hard to believe govt stopping hunting of them. I figure the hogs and fire ants are the reason the quail are gone around here.

Al, my ex wife was one of those, said if her momma didn't put it on the table she wasn't eating it. That included sheep, goat, and a number of cuts of beef and pork. Silly woman.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

We are fortunate to have mountain woodland quail and frogs. Pheasants are gone. No hogs of large numbers. Pretty rare to see one. But we got plenty of bear deer turkeys bobcats and occasional mountain lion. We got plenty of bass trout perch and suckers in the creek. And catfish and bass in the ponds. Carp about 10 minutes away in the river. But half the rivers ain't worth eating out of anymore. The thing I miss the most is the time with my grandad and uncles hunting and fishing. My time with mom and grandma gathering and canning. All things I miss but am creating those same memories with my kids.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

alleyyooper said:


> I'm afraid today even in little back water towns like I came from a fellow will be hard pressed to find a lady to marry that know much about cooking and canning. Seems to me a lost art for females like black smiting rope splicing for men.
> 
> Can't believe how many times I have heard and read A fellows wife won't cook wild game for him. I don't need a woman to do it for me and she had better not go telling me I can't cook it in OUR kitchen either like Ihave read of some.
> 
> ...


Now why'd you have to go and say something like that? 

:soap:

This was a nice thread until you had to go and attribute the shortcoming to the women folk.

Men are just as capable of foraging and canning as women are. Just like women are capable of turning soil and swinging a hammer.

There's no such thing as "men's work" or "women's work" these days. Frankly, I'm not completely convinced that such divisions ever really did exist.

And as for makeup. If we didn't wear it men folk would be  and moaning about how we never try to look nice for them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Used to have a lot of wild game, quail, pheasants and partridges. Some winters with freezing rain and egg eating critters have about wiped them out, No one hunts and eats possums, ***** the same and their hides are not worth much either same with skunks. then there are the coyotes, more people need to be hunting them and now in Michigan you can do so 12 months a year, We sell the hides and eat a few of the young ones too and we now have a lot of turkeys and deer in the area.
If I threw a hunk of meat on the grill and you tasted it you would want seconds. Some would PUKE afterwards and after they had said it was so good. I don't do that how ever if you want to try it do so if not don't but don't be trying to tell other guest not to try it. You will be asked top leave and you will all of a sudden find old friends are no longer inviting you to wild game week ends or any thing else.
Use to be people were free thinkers and not lead away from wild forage or game food.


COWSLIP GREENS 


​ Prepare the same as Spinach,​ or Dandelion Greens.​ Just remember.....​ after blossoms appear,​ the Greens do become bitter.​ ​ The best time to pick the Greens is​ *early spring.*
​ ​  Al​


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

alleyyooper said:


> Used to have a lot of wild game, quail, pheasants and partridges. Some winters with freezing rain and egg eating critters have about wiped them out, No one hunts and eats possums, ***** the same and their hides are not worth much either same with skunks. then there are the coyotes, more people need to be hunting them and now in Michigan you can do so 12 months a year, We sell the hides and eat a few of the young ones too and we now have a lot of turkeys and deer in the area.
> If I threw a hunk of meat on the grill and you tasted it you would want seconds. Some would PUKE afterwards and after they had said it was so good. I don't do that how ever if you want to try it do so if not don't but don't be trying to tell other guest not to try it. You will be asked top leave and you will all of a sudden find old friends are no longer inviting you to wild game week ends or any thing else.
> Use to be people were free thinkers and not lead away from wild forage or game food.
> 
> ...


Just about everyone in my family was raised hunting and gathering. But I still have and had family members refuse to eat anything that didn't come from the store. My aunt hated deer meat. Well one day they came for dinner. We had spaghetti and the burger was deer meat. She said it was the best she ever had. Then she found out it was deer meat and flipped. I never understood people like that.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I can understand and not eating some thing they have tried and didn't find good tasting to them. I also do not under stand some one flat out hating some thing like venison when there are so many ways to fix it. We have a wild game cook out with a few close friends and some close family. every one brings a few dishes of wild things not just critter either. We make no secret of what the main part of the dish is, for example every one knows my stew is coyote stew and is normally one of the first dishes gone.
Canned coyote to me taste every bit as good as canned venison.

Cleaning and storing Morels.
*Three Ways To Preserve Your Excess Find*



Morels can be dried and used for cooking in soups, stews and gravies. This is probably the easiest thing you can do IF you have more mushrooms than you can eat. My Aunt told me this was how her family use to keep them through the year when she was a youngster in Southern Indiana. They would thread each mushroom on a piece of heavy thread using a sewing needle and piercing through the stem. Then just hang them up in an airy place to dry. An enclosed porch is an ideal place but it takes about 4 weeks to dry good. Then the mushrooms can be sealed into airtight containers and stored. I suggest not making the string more than 18" as the weight of the upper mushrooms will crush the first ones on the thread. 
Some people put the mushrooms in plastic 1/2 gallon containers and fill them to cover with water. Then they freeze the entire container with a lid on it. I have seen this done in Missouri quite often. I find that the mushrooms are just too mushy after being frozen in water. It does work, but not as good as fresh picked and cooked. 
My experimenting has lead me to store the excess mushrooms just as if I were going to cook them. I wash them, dip them roll them and then instead of cooking, I freeze them.


 Al


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I have a years old wild game cookbook put out by conservation comm. cooking Skunk--it must be buried for 2 days after killing--then cook like other wild game. BRP??


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

At my grandparents farm you never knew what was on the menu and didn't ask until it was gone. I never ate anything there i wouldn't eat again. Grandma could cook anything and make it good. I think we still have several of her recipe books at my other grandma's house.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

While many a man has preserved food he has harvested from the wild with out the help of woman. Part of marriage is to dived up chores and work together for a happy life. If man just marries a pretty body he has wasted some good times in life and could have rented an escort for times when he needed a pretty body on his arm. 
For me a happy life is a woman who is willing to cook wild game I bring home or what she brings home for that matter. I'd be seeing a lawyer in a real big hurry if I was told by wife I will not cook that hunk of meat because it didn't come from a super market. 
I can't can those tomatoes because I don't know how.

I am so glad I shopped for a wife. I have one who is beautiful with out hundreds of dollars worth of cosmetics. I do not believe she even has a tube of lip stick. She just doesn't need it.

Here is a recipe for skunk. I've eaten it and it taste every bit as good as rabbit or squirrel. My self I am not real crazy about cleaning one so don't go about killing them.


*French fried skunk*
*How to make it *



Clean and wash the skunks, making sure that the scent glands are removed. Cut up into small serving pieces. Put a soup kettle on the stove and add the meat. Cover with cold water and bring to a boil over high heat. Lower the heat and boil until the meat is tender, about 40 minutes. Remove all the scum that rises to the surface. Make a batter by mixing together the egg yolks, milk, flour, salt and baking powder. Mix real good [I didn't write this, folks] until the batter is about like cake batter. Heat the bear fat or lard in a deep fryer to about 360 degrees. Dip the pieces of skunk in the batter and then fry them in the deep fryer until golden brown. Drain well and serve

 Al


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Very true. My wife has hunted and killed deer. Loves to forage the woods. Pretty rare these days. I feel bad for the younger generation.


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Truth I taught my wife how to do a lot of things but she was raised on a farm and lets say wasn't afraid.

Truth with her things are easier.



I left her once moved in with a woman that wanted everything from the woods, wrapped like it came from the store. Cooking much less Canning forget it. I was never so glad to get back with my wife.

rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My brother called me the other day. Knowing I am laid up with my right knee surgery he wondered if I would like him to pick a few extra Autumn 
berries for me. He knows I make Jam and freeze some for making pies. I told him that would be great as the berries just do not last long here because flocks of birds will clean a few bushes in quick time once they turn red.
http://ouroneacrefarm.com/autumnberry-ice-cream-pie/


I asked him if he had made any Burdock tea like I had told him to do as he was having trouble with his tummy and unary tract. He said he hadn't yet but figured in a day or two.

*Ingredients*

>> 1 tsp dried burdock root
>> 1 tsp dried dandelion root
>> 2 dried red clover flowers
>> Dried peppermint leaves to taste 
*Instructions*

Combine all the above ingredients and place into a large mug. Add boiling water and steep covered for 30 minutes. Strain, and enjoy.

This tea helps to stimulate the kidney and liver functions and can possibly help to treat acne and eczema.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Kare took me to visit with her mom yesterday, On the way there we went by the swamp and I saw cat tails were ready to harvest.
Told Kare she had to find time to get some so we could fix Honey Cattail Cookies.

*Ingredients*

>> 1 brown cattail
>> 2 cups coconut flakes (sweetened or unsweetened)
>> 2 cups oats
>> 1 tsp vanilla
>> 3 tsp cinnamon
>> 1/2 cup honey
>> 4 tbsp coconut butter
*Instructions*

Grind the cattail fluff with the oats to make the flour fluffy. Place in a bowl and add in the rest of the ingredients. Knead until thoroughly mixed and shape into cookies.

Eat as is (raw) or dry in the oven at 150F for 1-2 hours.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Chick weed salad today.





*Ingredients*

>> 1 cup chickweed leaves
>> 1 bunch scallions
>> 1 beet
>> pinch of sea salt
>> 3 tbsp. organic coconut oil
>> 2 tbsp. wine vinegar
>> 1/2 tsps. mustard of choice
*Instructions*

Rinse and drain chickweed. Thinly cut scallions. Grate a raw beet. Place in bowl.

Combine the coconut oil, wine vinegar and mustard well then toss through salad. Sprinkle a pinch of salt over salad and enjoy.

 Al


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

"If you want to be happy for the rest of your life, never make a pretty woman your wife."


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

gilberte said:


> "If you want to be happy for the rest of your life, never make a pretty woman your wife."


My wife is beautiful. And almost 17 years later we are happier than ever.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My wife is also beautiful still after 32 years , best nurse I have ever had too. We do just about every thing together since we retired 15 years ago.
Has never said I can not have a gun, has even bought guns for me when she over heard me talking to friends. Knows I keep close to 100 pounds or more of gun powder in the house. Has never refused to cook a hunk of meat or fish I've brought in the house., She may not eat it but does cook it every time. I have never seen her near a cosmetic section in a store, can never remember seeing her with painted nails and bet she does not own any lip stick, or gloss.

Our honey bees are her fault,



Our collection of antique tractors are her fault too. I just wanted a antique pulling tractor.



She did all the leg work to find my latest hunting dog, a Ryman style English Setter.





Yup still a beauty
 Al


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

What a wonderful wife you have been blessed with there. Mines a chicken pluckin, tractor drivin, cow milking and everything else you could imagine woman. I'm beyond blessed to have her.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I think we both have made out very well with our wives. I got a kick out of all the hands milking the cow. I'm not so sure I could get Kare to do that how ever. Also afraid if she would we would have a whole herd of cows to milk.

 Al


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

alleyyooper said:


> I think we both have made out very well with our wives. I got a kick out of all the hands milking the cow. I'm not so sure I could get Kare to do that how ever. Also afraid if she would we would have a whole herd of cows to milk.
> 
> Al


This was when we first started milking her about a month and a half ago. She was a first time freshner. Very green. So it was all hands on deck. She was pretty kicky so my wife was the designated bucket holder. Lol


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I remember milking a heifer her first time, clunked up side the head several times. Two things from that time that didn't make my dad so happy. Only crazy people get up at 4:00AM to go to work. I don't like milking cows, when I get my own farm I will just do beef cows and let the calves do the milking.


 Al


----------

